# Obertura de Ò's i È's en els dialectes catalans.



## elMagnate

Tot i que en principi els diferents dialectes orientals i occidentals tenen trets en comú entre ells, sempre hi ha hagut dos dialectes que, malgrat la seua evident dierncició fonètica, sempre han  tingut característiques similars. Parle del Valencià-Balear i el Central-Nord-occidental. Els cas dos últims es deu més què res a la proximitat però el cas de la relació Valencià-Balear no el sabria explicar.

Un tret que sempre m'ha intrigat ha sigut el de l'obertura comuna de les Ò's i È's en els dialectes que he relacionat abans. Ho podeu vore a la foto. Lo que no tinc clar és, això significa que els valencians i balears les pronunciem més obertes o més tancades? O d'alguna altra manera que no tinga a vore amb l'obertura?

Jo pense que els Valencians i Balears les pronunciem més obertes, però no tinc massa seguritat de tindre raó. Vosaltres que penseu? Aprecieu eixa dieferència?


----------



## ernest_

Si filem tan prim, suposo que es necessiten aparells especials per analitzar els sons. D'oïda jo no noto cap diferència.


----------



## Samaruc

La meua percepció coincideix amb la d'elMagnate, a mi també em sembla que, en general, balears i valencians obrim més nítidament les vocals que no pas els catalans orientals. En tot cas, val a dir que es tracta d'una impressió personal meua, massa generalista, molt subjectiva i sense cap rigor científic. Però sí, la impressió (equivocada o no, això ja és una altra qüestió) sí que la tinc.

Ara, també cal dir que, per exemple, qualsevol que únicament tinga com a referent valencià les parles de don Francisco Camps o dels locutors i becaris castellanoparlants de Canal Nueve s'endurà la impressió completament equivocada que els valencians no sabem obrir les vocals...


----------



## oxk

elMagnate, no sé en què et bases dient que al català central i al nord-occidental pronuncien semblant les vocals perquè no és així, ni de bon tros. Si algun dia tens la oportunitat de sentir parlar a algú de lleida comprobaràs que no té res a veure amb algú de Manresa, per exemple, i si moltíssim més amb els de València, i sobretot en el tema vocals. Al dialecte nord-occidental, la vocal neutra no existeix i les vocals o i e obertes son totalment diferents a les del dialecte central, tant diferents que aquests últims les troben gracioses i son un objecte de burla a vegades, cap als lleidatans.

La proximitat no vol dir res, podem dir que Catalunya està partida en 2 lingüisticament; per exemple, Cervera (nord-occ) i Igualada (central) están separades per només uns 25 km i la diferència en la parla és igual de evident que estant més lluny, no té res a veure.


----------



## elMagnate

oxk said:


> elMagnate, no sé en què et bases dient que al català central i al nord-occidental pronuncien semblant les vocals perquè no és així, ni de bon tros. Si algun dia tens la oportunitat de sentir parlar a algú de lleida comprobaràs que no té res a veure amb algú de Manresa, per exemple, i si moltíssim més amb els de València, i sobretot en el tema vocals. Al dialecte nord-occidental, la vocal neutra no existeix i les vocals o i e obertes son totalment diferents a les del dialecte central, tant diferents que aquests últims les troben gracioses i son un objecte de burla a vegades, cap als lleidatans.
> 
> La proximitat no vol dir res, podem dir que Catalunya està partida en 2 lingüisticament; per exemple, Cervera (nord-occ) i Igualada (central) están separades per només uns 25 km i la diferència en la parla és igual de evident que estant més lluny, no té res a veure.



En cap moment he parlat de la similaritat del sistema vocalic total. Evidentment la similaritat es tal en el valencià i el lleidatà per exemple, que la gent de BCN ens confon totalment amb els lleidatans. No he sentit poques voltes això de "vostè és de Lleida". Això s'aprecia ben bé al Polònia que quan intenten imitar el Valencià, demostren la seua ignorància del sistema dialectal català, i això és molt generalitzat a Barcelona, desgraciadament.

Si t'hi fixes, JO ACÍ PARLE DE LES VOCALS TÒNIQUES /ɔ́/ I /έ/, i no pas del sistema vocàlic general. És evident, que segon l'Alcover-moll, EL SISTEMA TÒNIC DEL CATALÀ CENTRAL I NORD-OCCIDENTAL ÉS IDÈNTIC, al igual que EL SISTEMA TÒNIC DEL BALEAR I VALENCIÀ ÉS IDÈNTIC, exeptuant els contats casos de la tònica /ə/, per exemple en /kəðə́nə/(cadena).

Per tant, el sistema TÒNIC de les principals variants dialectals catalanes qedaria així:

Valencià: /a/ /e/ /ɛ̞/ /o/ /ɔ̞́/ /i/ /u/
Balear: /a/ /ə/ /e/ /ɛ̞/ /o/ /ɔ̞́/  /i/ /u/

Nord-Occidental: /a/ /e/ /έ/ /o/ /ɔ́/ /i/ /u/
Central: /a/ /e/ /έ/ /o/ /ɔ́/  /i/ /u/

Açò es pot apreciar en l'entrada de Xoc de l'Alcover-moll, que he adjuntat com a foto en el primer comentari i que ara copiaré directament

1. XOC _m. _
Topada,  cop que es donen dos cossos en toparse; cast. _choque. _Els ulls espurnen del xoch de les batalles, Carner  Sonets 29.
    Fon.: ʃɔ́k (or.); ʧɔ́k (occ.);  ʧɔ̞́k (val.); ʃɔ̞́k (bal.).
    Etim.: onomatopeia de la topada.

Com tu mateix pots comprovar, resulta curiós que les consonants són idèntiques en les varietats orientals /ʃ/  i occidentals /ʧ/ respectivament mentre que la vocal es idèntica en valencià i balear, i central i nord-occidental respectivament.

Espere que ja hages comprés a lo que em referia.
Salut!!


----------



## ampurdan

El fet que al balear existeixi la tònica /ə/ em sembla una diferència prou significativa com per dir que el sistema balear divergeix força del valencià, des del meu punt de vista.

Jo no he apreciat aquesta diferent obertura entre /ɛ̞/ i /έ/, però segurament és perquè no m'hi he fixat prou.


----------



## elMagnate

ampurdan said:


> El fet que al balear existeixi la tònica /ə/ em sembla una diferència prou significativa com per dir que el sistema balear divergeix força del valencià, des del meu punt de vista.
> 
> Jo no he apreciat aquesta diferent obertura entre /ɛ̞/ i /έ/, però segurament és perquè no m'hi he fixat prou.



Bé estarem d'acord de què es pareix més a les variants de Catalunya però tampoc és una vocal massa comuna tònicament, i a més està desapareixent, com ja ho va fer a mitan mil·leni el català continental. 

De totes formes si que diferix més el valencià amb el balear que amb la resta de dialectes catalans (els principals), però de totes formes em pareix curiosa eixa similaritat en la obertura de les greus.


----------



## aprenent

Personalment, el que puc dir per experiència pròpia, és que a les balears solem fer una gran diferència entre vocals obertes i tancades. I aquest efecte també l'he notat, per exemple, en el parlar de la gent d'Olot o Igualada, tot i que la fonètica de les vocals no és idèntica. Fins i tot, m'atreviria a dir que hi ha una graduació d'obertura (no únicament vocals obertes i tancades). Per exemple, la "o" oberta de "porta" i "porc" a mi me sonen lleugerament diferents. Si teniu ocasió, escoltau alguna cançó del grup menorquí "Ja t'ho diré" per apreciar el gran grau d'obertura de les "a" tòniques i les "e" obertes. I per altra banda, com també s'ha esmentat, el parlar balear és l'únic que conserva "e" tòniques neutres (tot i que, dins el balear, hi ha varietats locals on aquestes no existeixen)


----------

